# why does my cockapoo do this?



## cie.123 (Apr 22, 2021)

recently, my cockapoo has been throwing fits. a little bit of a back story, my dog gets put on a leash/rope in my room everyday. we don’t have a door currently and he tends to bark very early in the morning. he loves waking us up by running around the living room and barking. to prevent this. we put him on a leash while he sleeps and that’s that. we’ve been doing this for around 6 months and he hasn’t had any issues before. but over the past few weeks, he’s been throwing fits when i put him onto it. i’ll hook his collar and walk away. he has a lot of room to walk around and do stuff because i don’t want him to feel claustrophobic. earlier today, i walked out of my room after putting him onto his lead. i was heading to bed so i was brushing my teeth. i came back after hearing the noise of his water and food bowl moving. when i went into my room i and found that he spilled his water all over tinge floor and all over himself. he was soaked. (i had just given him that water before i put him on the chain btw) and then he came over to me and jumped up for me to hold him like he does when he’s scared. is there something that is bothering him? do you think because i have a dresser near his bed and water that he feels like he has no room? he’s been acting this way for a little bit now, i keep coming into my room to see his water everywhere and on him. does he do this out of boredom? do you think he wants more attention? i’m so confused on why he does this and i couldn’t find this happening to anyone else anywhere. please help.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he is getting frustrated at being on the line and may get it caught on the bowls when he is moving around and could well have got scared. Can you use a baby gate on the door instead of tying him up or let him just follow you around? How old is he and how long have you been doing this?


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi. Pls can you try taking him off thé leash for some time? You could also try getting a playpen if you are worried he will go to places he’s not supposed to. They are people and free dogs. Trust me after some time he’ll learn not to go near things you have trained him not to


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

It sounds like he is after your attention 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I would like to ask if anyone has advice on teeth cleaning, Louis won’t let me do it and I can see tartare appear 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi. How old is Louis? Have you tried any of those dentix for tooth cleaning?

I use baby brush and dog teeth gel (I got it from Aldi). Cos the gel is tasty, he licks it and then I can usually get to use the brush.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He’s 4 thanks , he has the cleared at the groomers but still same when he comes out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

First dog so I never knew about teeth cleaned so probably left it too late 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not to late at all at 4. I use these for teeth - really crunchy Sea Jerky Fish Squares


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you I have ordered some 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

